# Pet Habitat Brentwood close out sale



## Ra's al Ghul

The Brentwood location joins Tinseltown and Lynn Valley's fate. All fish and equipment, small animals etc 50- 80 percent off


----------



## smash

Anything left there or has this been going on for a while now? I might head down there tomorrow if they still got stock left.

Does the 50-80% off include plants as well?


----------



## JUICE

probally a good idea since the dogs come from puppy mills , so ive heard and read in numerous papers !!


----------



## poiuy704

are they selling off their tanks and equipment?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

JUICE said:


> probally a good idea since the dogs come from puppy mills , so ive heard and read in numerous papers !!


Used to work for Pet Habitat back in the 80s. Yes, puppy mill pups. We tried to convince the owners to buy from local breeders but the low prices (with crappy health) was too tempting. I was in charge of their fish sections at the Richmond Centre, Lougheed Mall & Champlain Mall back in the day. Haven't shopped there since I quit.

Anthony


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Everything's on sale, the rent is crazy in malls. The only locations that do well are Metrotown and Richmond. My favorite is Roberto's pet Habitat Coquitlam,great store way better than any mall store or box store. It's going to be weird not seeing the store anymore,I grew up shopping at the location and then found Big ALS, Hastings Aquarium, Aqua world,Mikes pet boutique and King Eds. The good old days a sad day losing another fish store.


----------



## Victor

Are there still lots of stuff? Is it worth the visit?


----------



## Rastapus

Very sad to hear this, mall stores are essential for peaking interest in the aquarium trade.


----------



## teija

Sad to hear of another mall store closing. When I was a kid I used to LOVE going past the pet stores!

Anthony: Did you work at the Richmond Centre Pet Habitat back in the day when they were at the middle of the mall? I used to LOVE all of the funky acrylic tanks that had the tube/tunnels connecting two sections.


----------



## Algae Beater

very sad ... LFSs are dying off ... does not bode well for the hobby in BC if a simple pet store struggles to stay open in a high-traffic mall


----------



## tony1928

high traffic mall rents are just way too expensive for pet stores nowadays. Very sad indeed. As Grant said, most kids get their first exposure to pets at these shops. I know I did.


----------



## Victor

tony1928 said:


> high traffic mall rents are just way too expensive for pet stores nowadays. Very sad indeed. As Grant said, most kids get their first exposure to pets at these shops. I know I did.


Me too, my first exposure to fish was at Perky's Pets in Champlain Mall in Vancouver LONG time ago


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Wasn't Perkys in New west only ?.


----------



## Algae Beater

either way high rent and low margin and abusively marketed items and livestock are a deadly mix for ANY LFS


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Victor, you're thinking Pet Habitat in Champlain mall. I used to work there & ass. manage it during the late 80s.


----------



## Victor

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Victor, you're thinking Pet Habitat in Champlain mall. I used to work there & ass. manage it during the late 80s.


Hmm, I'm pretty sure the last name before the huge change to Champlain mall was perky pets. I remember Eric, the equipment guy, moved onto king Ed's from there before retirement

It's pretty cool that you use to work there, did you leave before the 90s? I first shopped there in the mid 90s


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yup. I was mainly at the Richmond Centre Pet Habitat. Then when they sold the Champlain one to a Korean stockbroker whose only experience was keeping a betta, they transferred me over part-time to help him learn the biz (but he wouldn't pay attention or bother trying to learn the biz).


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Eric is now managing Fantasy Aquatics.


----------



## shelby67

Eric retired? Ha maybe semi... I ran Into him at fish world In langley, i havent seen him in forever....


----------



## Victor

Is that the same Eric that everyone is talking about at Fantasy Aquatics? Awesome, I gotta go visit him. I remember I use to think of him as a grump lol, but once you got to know him he was a very nice guy


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

Eric is giving away live stock for almost free at Fantasy, unreal prices. He has worked as a Manager at several stores. Also he opened up a bunch of stores in the lower mainland. Always a great guy to chat with.


----------



## samw

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Used to work for Pet Habitat back in the 80s. Yes, puppy mill pups. We tried to convince the owners to buy from local breeders but the low prices (with crappy health) was too tempting. I was in charge of their fish sections at the Richmond Centre, Lougheed Mall & Champlain Mall back in the day. Haven't shopped there since I quit.
> 
> Anthony


I worked at the one in North Delta in the 80's.


----------



## msjboy

Seems pet fish is a slowing business? I remember when wakmarts, zellers even woolworths having livestock but no more.there also used to be a fresh water fish store at highgate mall before they demolished the place.
Msjboy


----------



## Victor

msjboy said:


> Seems pet fish is a slowing business? I remember when wakmarts, zellers even woolworths having livestock but no more.there also used to be a fresh water fish store at highgate mall before they demolished the place.
> Msjboy


Well..places like Walmart should never have carried fish anyways. A lot of big chain box stores like Walmart really provided little to no care for their fish. It was a blessing for the fish world for places like them to stop.

As someone mentioned in this thread, rent in a mall is insanely expensive and having a fish store is not exactly a business that generates a huge amount of income, thus making it nearly impossible for a lot of fish stores to sustain themselves in a mall. THe good news is we are starting to see a lot of new smaller stores open up versus only big chain stores.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

That's why we have to support are local stores, I try to give business to all are local stores.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul

I am glad Zellers,Walmart don't have fish any more, nobody would look after the fish. What poor fish and a waste of time and money for the retailer.


----------



## Brisch

Not all lfs are dying off, Im glad to see them close a few of those stores down. I wish the other two mall locations (which have been charged with animal cruelty) would also close down.


----------



## Victor

I went to pet habitat today to check out their closing sale. It was still quite expensive 

Fish were 50% off


----------



## Edarion

I actually wrote a very very long and angry e-mail to Tom, from Pet Habitat. Regarding the way the fish are kept on Richmond Center. I saw like dead tetras in their fish tanks. And dying bettas in the cups.


----------



## trevorhoang

i was just at the brentwood location and even though it was on sale, it is still quite expensive.


----------



## Morainy

I don't think the mall owners think this through when they raise the rents. Oakridge used to have a pet store and a book store. They've closed both of them and now I go other places not just for books and pets but for coffee, lunch, clothes, groceries and electronics. Malls that don't have book stores or pet shops are just not worth visiting because once you've picked up your new shirt, what is there left to do?


----------



## Edarion

Hey how is it all going there?
is pet habitat at brentwood completely closed now?


----------



## CRS Fan

I was there yesterday and I picked up some background for my Iwagumi.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## waynet

That is unfortunate. I guess too much competition and few customers. Also I guess the rents in the malls are very expensive. Maybe in the future you will see more home grown businesses.


----------



## JTang

Coq. Pet H. has moved out of Coq. Center Mall many years ago...


----------

